# Sand & underwater heater cable



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I researching into starting up a saltwater fish only (with some live rocks) tank and was wondering if under the sand it's necessary to install an underwater heating cable. If I don't install this will the sand compact itself?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Depending on your fish selection, inverts like fighting conchs, margerita snails will sift and turn the substrate over. If inverts aren't part part of the stocklist, some wrasses burrow and a few types of gobies will turn the substrate over.

Also, if you are doing bi-weekly water changes using a gravel cleaner (highly recommended ), I really wouldn't worry about substrate compaction.

HTH


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks again Wilson, you're always very helpful. Thanks again


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

No problemo .


----------

